# Squirrel hunting season



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

Please help me understand what I found today.

If I am reading this correctly. This site is saying that squirrel season for Hays county in Texas is all year long with no limit?

http://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/outdoor-annual/regs/counties/hays/#squirrelMake sure you click on Squirrel.

Keith


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

That's how I interpret it.. does Hays county not have wolf worms?


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

StretchandEat said:


> That's how I interpret it.. does Hays county not have wolf worms?


Never even heard of wolf worms till now. I google searched "wolf worm texas" and it appears we do.

Keith


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

Did some more searching on the topic of slingshot hunting in Texas.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13744-hunting-with-a-slingshot-in-texas/?hl=%2Bslingshot+%2Btexas

So I can hunt rabbit but not squirrels? Seems kind of backwards to me.

Keith


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

I don't live in Texas, but looked up the information as it was interesting and found this within the site.

http://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/outdoor-annual/regs/animals/squirrel

Looks like 51 counties have a season and 151 counties have Year around season.

In Michigan we have:

*Squirrel - Fox and Gray (black phase included): Sept. 15 - Mar. 1

*Cottontail Rabbit and Snowshoe Hare: Sept. 15 - Mar. 31

Plus we need a hunting license.


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Also found this for Michigan open season, with license though.

*Opossum, porcupine, weasel, red squirrel, skunk, ground squirrel, woodchuck,feral swine, feral pigeons, starling and house sparrows may be taken year-round with a valid Michigan hunting license.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

In July and Aug in mississippi you see squirrels with knots on there neck and back those are wolf worms.. I think they are also called bot fly larvae. . Cats can get them also


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

I think u can't hunt at all with a slingshot in Texas, or maybes only invasive things


----------

